# Preparing for a hormone related attack



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I seem to have a dreadful attack at about the same time each month - and I'm coming up fast on the time that it shows up. Does anyone have any suggestions for preparing for an attack? And I don't mean mentally, but like with foods. I already follow Heather's diet and take fiber and all of that. I'm gonna call the doctor and try and get a Depo Provera shot (if anyone knows about these or is on it, let me know). But I know there are lots of women out there with the same monthly problems and I need your help dealing with it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have an attack around the same time every month also. I was on the pill, which helped. But i have been taken off it now.I just eat blandly before and hope for the best.You could try posting this about the shot on the womens forum, might get more response on there.Good luck in your battle prep!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey! I take Depo-Provera and its a total godsend! I used to get really bad attacks around my period but now...since Depo mostly stops you getting it...its not bad at all. (also Depo is good for menstrual cramps and PMS too...







) I would totally recomend trying it out. Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

HeyMy advice is not to take depo! It worked for first few months then I bled constantly for 4 months Ive just come of it cos of that. I dont know in fact the doc said I was a minority with what happened when I was on depo so maybe you should try it.But i didnt have much in the way of pains around my period when I had one...so could help!Check out ALL the side effects first because when you have an injection the effects last for at least 3 months and are irreversible.Lots of hugs cos I know it sucksXXX


----------

